# scolopendra subspinipes lifespan



## ornata (Jun 5, 2007)

hello

does anybody know the average lifespan to s. subspinipes, it seems to be very hard to finde any information about this, some say 5-7 years, other say 8-10, but what is correct!

Is there any difference from female and male, thinking about both lifespan and size!?

I will be greatful for all answers, I am new when it comes to keeping scolopendra


Sorry if mye english is not perfect!


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello,


NO experts on age as far as im aware.Ive decided to go with a 7-10 life span for the larger specimens(wishfull thinking as my big boy is atleast 5.Also,ive heard many time's that over feeding will possibly lead to a early demise.As far as sex and age,ive never heard a word spoken pertaining to both.Simply,we're going off of educated guesses at best..

I have a puerto rican giant that was imported in 8/03 at around 8 inches'.He's inche's bigger now and still going strong


----------

